
Guest Post: Getting Stallman Wrong Means Getting the 21st Century Wrong - znpy
http://techrights.org/2019/09/06/rms-track-record/
======
Tomte
Articles starting with a pseudo-defensive "you will hate on me, but I'm so
much stronger than all of this" are rarely worth their time.

This isn't the exception. It meanders from one community the author despises
(Linus Torvalds and his followers) to another (Trisquel — evidently a
distribution), to another (Microsoft, because nothing lends you street cred
like hating on them), and of course, in the end Stallman is just like Assange.

------
gus_massa
Note that this was published on September 9, two days before _the_ email
(September 11), and probably written even before that date.

> _But as Stallman said — there is no other operating system than GNU, and
> “Linux is one of its kernels.”_

The other working kernel is WinNT, Hurd is not finished yet.

~~~
nessus42
There have been "GNU" distributions that used non-Linux kernels. There was one
that used the Solaris kernel, which at the time was even copylefted. Though
with a license that was incompatible with GPL. (I think that Sun didn't want
Linux just cutting and pasting stuff like ZFS and Containers into the Linux
kernel.)

I'd also be surprised if there haven't been dists that used the GNU commands,
but with a BSD kernel.

~~~
bitwize
Debian once had a "GNU/kFreeBSD" distribution.

In light of this, someone at the FSF once referred to WSL1 as "GNU/kWindows".

